# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Ford Maverick μπλόκαρε; ο συναγερμός

## stdio

καλησπέρα, 
κλειδώθηκε απο το τηλεχειριστήριο χθες. Σήμερα πατώντας το κουμπί για να ξεκλειδώσει δεν γίνεται τίποτα, ξεκλειδώνει με το κλειδί μόνο η συγκεκριμένη πόρτα, δεν λειτουργεί το αυτόματο κλει-ξεκλείδωμα. Τα φώτα της πλαφονιέρας δεν ανάβουν με τις πόρτες ανοιχτές. Αν προσπαθήσω να βάλω μπρός τον κινητήρα παίρνει αλλά χτυπάει ο συναγερμός. Η μπαταρία είναι σε καλή κατάσταση, η μπαταρία του τηλεχειριστηρίου αλλάχθηκε πριν δυο βδομάδες. Όλες οι ασφάλειες ελεγχθηκαν και είναι εντάξει, ευτυχώς είναι στο γκαράζ του σπιτιού και υπάρχει και άλλο αυτοκίνητο.
κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή
ευχαριστώ

----------


## chipakos-original

> καλησπέρα, 
> κλειδώθηκε απο το τηλεχειριστήριο χθες. Σήμερα πατώντας το κουμπί για να ξεκλειδώσει δεν γίνεται τίποτα, ξεκλειδώνει με το κλειδί μόνο η συγκεκριμένη πόρτα, δεν λειτουργεί το αυτόματο κλει-ξεκλείδωμα. Τα φώτα της πλαφονιέρας δεν ανάβουν με τις πόρτες ανοιχτές. Αν προσπαθήσω να βάλω μπρός τον κινητήρα παίρνει αλλά χτυπάει ο συναγερμός. Η μπαταρία είναι σε καλή κατάσταση, η μπαταρία του τηλεχειριστηρίου αλλάχθηκε πριν δυο βδομάδες. Όλες οι ασφάλειες ελεγχθηκαν και είναι εντάξει, ευτυχώς είναι στο γκαράζ του σπιτιού και υπάρχει και άλλο αυτοκίνητο.
> κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή
> ευχαριστώ


Εδώ δίνει κάποιες οδηγίες.https://www.ford.com/support/how-tos...-alarm-system/  Δεν κοιτάς μήπως ξεμπλοκάρει?? Και εδώ reset γενικό. https://www.auffenbergfordnorth.com/...-theft-system/

----------


## vasilllis

Κάποια φωτό από χειριστήριο-κέντρο, μάρκα, τυπος;

----------


## stdio

εργοστασιακο είναι, αφου αποσύνδεσα την κόρνα, έβαλα μπρος τον κινητήρα πατώντας τα χειριστήρια κάτι έγινε και ξεκλείδωσε, συνεχίζει να μην δουλεύει το κλείδωμα, δεν ανάβουν τα φώτα της πλαφονιέρας κλπ

----------


## stdio

βρέθηκε η βλάβη και επισκευάστηκε, αν κάποιος το χρειαστεί: στη θέση του οδηγού κοιτώντας τα πετάλ αριστερά υπάρχει η δεύτερη ασφαλειοθήκη, στο κέντρο έχει ένα ρελέ που δεν λειτουργούσε σωστά, ακριβώς από κάτω υπάρχει μια ασφάλεια (αριθ. F2.27) 7.5 A αν έχει καεί δημιουργεί τα ίδια συμπτώματα

----------

mikemtb73 (21-07-22)

----------


## chipakos-original

> βρέθηκε η βλάβη και επισκευάστηκε, αν κάποιος το χρειαστεί: στη θέση του οδηγού κοιτώντας τα πετάλ αριστερά υπάρχει η δεύτερη ασφαλειοθήκη, στο κέντρο έχει ένα ρελέ που δεν λειτουργούσε σωστά, ακριβώς από κάτω υπάρχει μια ασφάλεια (αριθ. F2.27) 7.5 A αν έχει καεί δημιουργεί τα ίδια συμπτώματα


Σωστός...........

----------

